# Deer Hide Tannery's in MO?



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

My son would like to get a deer hide tanned this fall. Any recommendations on who to send it to or to contact?

Any ideas on price?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I offer that service. www.timberlandtaxidermy.net


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

take it to a taxidermist and have them send it out to a commercial tannery


----------

